# want to move to spain



## el_cartero (Jan 23, 2011)

Basically im another guy in uk 30 years old that fell in love with costa del sol when i want a holiday there a few years ago and ever since there i have been studying some spanish had a spanish gf haha and now want to try it ( planned to be there before i hit 30 ) Ive just started a 18 week begginers spanish course and i really enjoy learning spanish .

Now i know it wont be easy ! but let me ask a few questions that i think i need some assitance with.

1. Finding a place / room / shaired building to rent around 400E a month.
when i was there my holiday there seemed to be hundreds of empty places so surely i can score a pretty good deal?

I would love a place near to a beach or atleast cycling distance from there
( as i plan to take a bike)

2. Where to live/work ? i have been looking on the think spain website and i think gibraltar seems to have the best work oopurtunitys just something like a office admin type thing wood do me anything just to pay the rent.yes i know people say gibralter isnt nice id be prepared to travel in like i hear alot do ...but im sure i could hack living in gibralter and leaving there to travel places in spaire time.

or am i better off malaga way marbella?


3. money ! savings wood around £2000 be enough to get through bad times etc? i also might have an extra £200 a month from renting my current property but i know for sure i will need a job before i try this. but could possibly come to hunt but likea 2 week holiday scenario.

All i want to do is BE THERE not living some super life style drinking all the time or anything fancy just really going over with my bike and doing alot of cycling and some chilling out but ofcourse working which i hope isnt as much a drag as it here in the uk id hate to be working so much i have no time to enjoy myself and get out on bike hopefully part time would be enough to survive ! 

im sure youve heard it all before but if u have experience then please help with my questions much appreciated . and maybe ill buy u a beer or 2 when i get there

or if anyone is into cycling mountain biking trips let me know .


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Come over and do a fact finding mission. If you think you can find work in Gib then you need to live near there - La Linear or Estepona maybe??? Work and the economy is grim in Spain and altho you're not planning on bringing a family or selling up in the UK, do be cautious, but you never know!

Jo xxx


----------



## el_cartero (Jan 23, 2011)

thanks jo jo x

Yes i dont expect it to be easy im actually a postman ( el cartero) here in the uk but with alot of experience in other things worked in offices hotels customer services electronics , meter reader . can do a bit of web design so i reckon i could land a admin type job as im pretty varied + im doing this basic spanish course .. 

im not sure basic spanish is enough but it seems on that think spain website most jobs are just basic spanish and mostly u need good english? 

Would u say all these jobs advertised is not the real state of affairs !

theres certainly a good amont there

i did enquire about any postman jobs in gibralter but they said i wood need to live there to apply so thats kind of hard to pull off.....

do u have any clue about accommidation would be great to rent a "room" in a big 5 bedroom mansion with a pool lol - dream on?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

el_cartero said:


> thanks jo jo x
> 
> Yes i dont expect it to be easy im actually a postman ( el cartero) here in the uk but with alot of experience in other things worked in offices hotels customer services electronics , meter reader . can do a bit of web design so i reckon i could land a admin type job as im pretty varied + im doing this basic spanish course ..
> 
> ...



Renting is fairly straight forward and there are lots of types of properties etc. Have a look at "sur in english" on line. That will have properties/flats/houseshares and jobs - when I last looked you'd do well to be "an attractive, over 18 year old lady" lol!!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## el_cartero (Jan 23, 2011)

ok thanks i mean is there any set websites like we have here in uk GUMTREE

checking out surinenglish now thanks

first thing i see... 

No flat, no money and no answers
Properties that have never been built by the Mirador group have left 600 families high and dry. They invested up to 50,000 euros in new homes and see no way of getting their money back


oh god!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

el_cartero said:


> ok thanks i mean is there any set websites like we have here in uk GUMTREE
> 
> checking out surinenglish now thanks
> 
> ...


 Look in the classified sections... property, situations vacants etc lol!

Jo xxx


----------



## el_cartero (Jan 23, 2011)

ENSUITE

bedroom in brand new penthouse Fuengirola, all facilities, underground parking, male/ female, 300 monthly. 

now that sounds pretty sweet


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

el_cartero said:


> ENSUITE
> 
> bedroom in brand new penthouse Fuengirola, all facilities, underground parking, male/ female, 300 monthly.
> 
> now that sounds pretty sweet


yeah, well dont get too excited, you need to see it first!

Jo xxx


----------



## el_cartero (Jan 23, 2011)

guess la lenia might be a good place to be for gibralter ! but do u think u could be a victim there since spanish dont really like gibralta? + i dont want to be robbed of my bike and laptop or even worse of my life !


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Hola cartero. I'm not sure you are onto a winner but good luck. Have you thought of just getting a bit of money together and having a 3 to 6 month holiday? You could get all over spain, really enjoy spain, lap up the culture, learn a bit of the lingo - an experience of a life time. If by chance you get offered a job then adjust the plan. 

I did 3 months in Spain long time back. Never regretted it. Better 3 months of quality life than a year of c**p work and poor living conditions.

Well just a thought 

ps. Beware commission only jobs and always have a return ticket in your pocket


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

el_cartero said:


> guess la lenia might be a good place to be for gibralter ! but do u think u could be a victim there since spanish dont really like gibralta? + i dont want to be robbed of my bike and laptop or even worse of my life !


Theres no reason to suspect that you'll be robbed or worse. The Spanish dont mind Gib, they do their duty free shopping there too! You need to come over and have a look first tho - and be careful about giving up a good job in the UK before you have something secure lined up in Spain. As Nigel says, just dome over for an extended holiday and see what happens??!

Jo xxx


----------



## el_cartero (Jan 23, 2011)

yes i appreciate ur view on it being more like slogging to work - hell

But it its the only way to survive luckaly i can rent my place her ein edinburgh but i wont see much return due to bills etc around 200 quid a month from it so will defo need to work.

the dilemma is do i quit job just to have a 6 month hol ? wood need to be more like 2 weeks

im not an educated guy current education is basic spanish so im not expecting an amazing job or lifestyle but hey the beach and mountains belong to no one!

although i am on the look out for a nice apartment if possible ! cant be worse than squats of edinburgh !

this wont be happening for atleast 4 - 6 months i need to save and finish this course 

going to be tough but i am determined! :clap2:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

But you could have a months holiday surely without giving up your job. Thealternative would be you quit your job anyway! If you cant get work here tho and it wont be easy, then you'll be in the same position - there isnt any dole pay here if you dont get work, so its gonna be tough!

The best thing to do apply for some jobs, come over if you manage to get any interviews and if you'r lucky enough to get a contracted job then its "all systems go"!??

Jo xxx


----------



## el_cartero (Jan 23, 2011)

yes your right im pretty sure id need to do that anyway for interviews etc i was just wondering if - think spain - job search is something like the governments job search in uk?alot of adverts are saying you need to be in spain allready .. fair enough 

nothign stopping me staying in spain for a full month i suppose even if its not in summer i doubt anyones going to give me a job without interview unless its some kind of recruitment agency


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

el_cartero said:


> yes your right im pretty sure id need to do that anyway for interviews etc i was just wondering if - think spain - job search is something like the governments job search in uk?alot of adverts are saying you need to be in spain allready .. fair enough
> 
> nothign stopping me staying in spain for a full month i suppose even if its not in summer i doubt anyones going to give me a job without interview unless its some kind of recruitment agency



I believe think Spain is just a recruitment agency - I used to get stuff thru from them and I found it a waste of time. 

You will have to attend an interview and if you do get a job, you need to make sure that the contract is for at least three months and even then they can get rid once thats completed!

Your best bet is to save as much as you can and then come over for a months "holiday" and see what happens

Jo xxx


----------



## el_cartero (Jan 23, 2011)

gibraltar doesnt even look like that big a place ! how comes theres quite a few jobs advertised there hmmm


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Honestly Cartero, this really isn´t a great time to quit your job and move to Spain. There are four million Spanish people out of work, and very few jobs - even with your Spanish lessons you aren´t going to be able to hack it in the job scene here. Even in Gibraltar the jobs are mainly in IT or banking and they need people with a good standard of education.

Casual work is really a case of knowing the right people. Why don´t you come out for a week or two on a cheap flight, to get a better picture of what it´s like here in winter, and maybe meet people who could put you on the right track?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I believe think Spain is just a recruitment agency - I used to get stuff thru from them and I found it a waste of time.
> 
> You will have to attend an interview and if you do get a job, you need to make sure that the contract is for at least three months and even then they can get rid once thats completed!
> 
> ...


Think Spain is a sort of online newspaper with a job section, among others - people & companies just pay to advertise on it as they would in any other newspaper


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> Honestly Cartero, this really isn´t a great time to quit your job and move to Spain. There are four million Spanish people out of work, and very few jobs - even with your Spanish lessons you aren´t going to be able to hack it in the job scene here. Even in Gibraltar the jobs are mainly in IT or banking and they need people with a good standard of education.
> 
> Casual work is really a case of knowing the right people. Why don´t you come out for a week or two on a cheap flight, to get a better picture of what it´s like here in winter, and maybe meet people who could put you on the right track?



Its colder, wetter and windier than the UK today and the forecast suggests its gonna stay ike this for a week!!! - in fact I'm going to bed in a mo, simply to try to get warm!!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## el_cartero (Jan 23, 2011)

well i have 4 - 6 months to minipulate as many people as possible lol

its the same situation everywhere in edinburgh theres no jobs felt lucky to get my postmans job but its a pretty crap job and u cant get taken on full time 

all i do is pay my bills and sit in my flat skint but atleast there i can pay my bills and go sit on the beacj go exploring go cycling in the sun and eye up all the sexy woman sit in a bar with a nice cold beer ! etc etc 

to many advantages there even tho i am pretty steady here its boringggg

perhaps i can do this basic spanish course...

then another IT course while continueing my spanish intermediate.....

and be out there by next year with much better job prospects 

im 30 ffs better get a move on 

hope u get warm jo jo !


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

el_cartero said:


> well i have 4 - 6 months to minipulate as many people as possible lol
> 
> its the same situation everywhere in edinburgh theres no jobs felt lucky to get my postmans job but its a pretty crap job and u cant get taken on full time
> 
> ...


Well, if you´re footloose and fancy-free, and have a bit of money saved, you could always try Workaway - work a few hours a day in exchange for board and lodging. Find host families and organizations as a volunteer, for gap year, work and travel. Spain


----------



## el_cartero (Jan 23, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> Well, if you´re footloose and fancy-free, and have a bit of money saved, you could always try Workaway - work a few hours a day in exchange for board and lodging. Find host families and organizations as a volunteer, for gap year, work and travel. Spain


doing what ? id need income hmm wellll i guess id have my 200 a month from flat rent..

hmmm lol ill look into it thanks could be a bit weird tho


----------



## el_cartero (Jan 23, 2011)

actually looks really good with really nice people putting people up just seems a bit more like u are living in "there " dream that it being ur own in " there house"

defanetly could be some worth going for tho what a great website


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

el_cartero said:


> actually looks really good with really nice people putting people up just seems a bit more like u are living in "there " dream that it being ur own in " there house"
> 
> defanetly could be some worth going for tho what a great website


Well, if you are that desperate to get to Spain, it´s an option. You obviously have to be flexible - as you say, you are in someone else´s dream! I just met someone last week who has been doing it for six months in Portugal, helping someone restore a farmhouse.


----------



## el_cartero (Jan 23, 2011)

its certainly opened up options! free rent free food and accom not worked "to" hard im sure youd get plenty free time probably really nice people and in a really nice big house and spacious area !

but there would be 0 income but i guess you could live off some savings pretty easy i mean what would u need money for except cloths /washy stuff shaving etc .

Im sure there could be some great locations for me to mountain bike aswell and in the mean time i could be going for interviews etc etc 

yes ill be looking into this some of them are taking on up to 6 helpers at a time 

am i ready to down this route tho seriously i wanted beach front living not farmyard helper 

but really i didnt know these oppurtunitys existed


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

el_cartero said:


> its certainly opened up options! free rent free food and accom not worked "to" hard im sure youd get plenty free time probably really nice people and in a really nice big house and spacious area !
> 
> but there would be 0 income but i guess you could live off some savings pretty easy i mean what would u need money for except cloths /washy stuff shaving etc .
> 
> ...


Food for thought then! You cant have it all as things are at the moment

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

el_cartero said:


> its certainly opened up options! free rent free food and accom not worked "to" hard im sure youd get plenty free time probably really nice people and in a really nice big house and spacious area !
> 
> but there would be 0 income but i guess you could live off some savings pretty easy i mean what would u need money for except cloths /washy stuff shaving etc .
> 
> ...


Here's some info from Mr Pinks about another organisation that you can look at. Go to post number 16
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/59893-northern-spain-2.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/59893-northern-spain-2.html


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

No-one has pointed out that unemployment in the region around Estepona is hitting 40% or that most people who succeeed in finding work here do so through friends or friends of friends. There may be more jobs around La Linea although on Saturday I was talking to a woman who was about to lose her office job in Gib at the end of the month.
In spite of Andy's upbeat post I note that the failure rate of self-employed people in the Marbella area rose by almost 5% last year, the highest in the province.
Fact is there are few if any 'new' jobs, just turnover of existing jobs.
It's grinm here and if you have a UK job think very carefully.
But you are single so you are responsible for noone but yourself.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

Just to add my 2p worth....

We moved Dec 2010 (i.e. 7 weeks ago) but we had been doing the research/buying our property & business since March 2010. We bought a well established business that has the potential to do even better with the right input and HARD work 

In getting around to see our business based customers as well as the normal customer, we have learned that many of the businesses have lost up to 70% of their own customer base in the last 18mths due to the Brits having to leave and return to the UK 

Don't get me wrong, we are fine and not struggling but you need to understand that although you may think you might find some work here - even casual, it is going to prove VERY HARD. 

So much is done on word of mouth in this region - friends of ours who are self employed are doing ok but only because they have no mortgage to pay and people know their work so are happy to use them again/refer them. Others I know with bars/restaurants are struggling more than usual at this time of year because even the residents are no longer here.

You will need to make sure you have plenty of savings to back you up (at least a year) in case you don't find work. We did the same to make sure we could pay our bills for a year in case no work came in.

The Spanish are hard workers - where we live, they walk UPHILL for at least 5kms to get to the local village to do their daily stuff & at their weekends are up on the mountain picking the local fruits to sell - they only get €6 per sack but that's how they feed their families so you will have competition!! 

Please don't feel like we're telling you not to come - I have been in the same position as you. All we are saying is you have to ensure that you have a way of staying and living - jobs here are far and few between and will go to the best candidate. My niece is born and bred here, is multilingual, smart, great with people etc yet she is in a bit of a crap job herself because there is just not a lot going so as you can see, it's not easy


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

jojo said:


> Its colder, wetter and windier than the UK today and the forecast suggests its gonna stay ike this for a week!!! - in fact I'm going to bed in a mo, simply to try to get warm!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


If it wasn't for the fact there are folk on here who would gossip, I'd join you. V cold and my tootsies are beginning to complain.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

el_cartero said:


> its certainly opened up options! free rent free food and accom not worked "to" hard im sure youd get plenty free time probably really nice people and in a really nice big house and spacious area !
> 
> but there would be 0 income but i guess you could live off some savings pretty easy i mean what would u need money for except cloths /washy stuff shaving etc .
> 
> ...


I think these volunteer opportunities could be a good way of experiencing Spain, without too much risk involved, they would probably help your Spanish a lot too. But like you say, they wont give you any income. And you could still end up unemployed here, without the dole, or back in Edinburgh. Even though you are doing a Spanish course at the moment, it is completely different when you have to use it on a daily basis, so the volunteer idea might be a good way of improving your Spanish and trying things out. Life can be very hard here, unless you are rich, and the lifestyle is definitely not an easy one, as people sometimes think.

However, if you are serious about living here long term, it might be better to really try to get some qualifications or skills behind you that will give you something extra to offer employers. And do some serious research into what that might be. Basic IT skills are ten a penny but specialist IT skills would be valued more. But as has been said, unemployment is massive here and just to get casual work is a big struggle. And you do need to be here to find work because employers often want you to start there and then, and you have to be in the right place at the right time to find anything anyway.

The problems that Spain has at the moment mean that there is virtually nothing here that is long term or stable, so may be best to plan ahead and prepare to move further down the line when (or if) things are better here.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

donz said:


> Just to add my 2p worth....
> 
> We moved Dec 2010 (i.e. 7 weeks ago) but we had been doing the research/buying our property & business since March 2010. We bought a well established business that has the potential to do even better with the right input and HARD work
> 
> ...


 That's telling it like it is...a reality check. 
It seems to be the same here - no new jobs, recycling of existing jobs and that done by word of mouth.
I think you should have around £10k as a cushion when you come here as if you're determoned to stick it out it could take time and you need to live - I'd say you need a bare minimum of 600 - 700 euros a month to cover the cheapest accomodation, utilities, food, fuel/transport, bar money etc.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

thrax said:


> If it wasn't for the fact there are folk on here who would gossip, I'd join you. V cold and my tootsies are beginning to complain.


Not only that, there are others of us on here who saw her first!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> Not only that, there are others of us on here who saw her first!


 

Jo xxxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We should beware of making it sound as if learning Spanish -or any foreign language - is easy-peasy. Any teacher of MFL knows that's far from true. A lot depends on the learner's grasp and fluency in their own language and their understanding of how language works.
If you can't handle your own language with confidence you may find it hard to cope with another.
I found I often had to teach the basics -the structures, the terms such as names of parts of speech, tenses etc. - before introducing a single word of the 'new' language.
Many people who have been out of the formal educational system since they were sixteen need a refresher course in 'learning to learn' as that i itself is a skill many have forgotten.
Of course there are a few who have an innate aptitude for learning other languages but in my experience they are indeed few.
Learning Spanish in the UK at an evening class or similar is not an adequate preparation for speaking/responding to a Spaniard addressing you in Andaluz or Catalan!


----------

